# 3D Game wie Minecraft



## kingnivek (22. Jul 2011)

Möchte gerne ein Java 3D Game Programmieren wie (Minecraft) bitte hilfe


----------



## Konst (22. Jul 2011)

also, du suchst dir 5 - 10 Leute die dir helfen, lernst die Basics und fängst an.

Viel glück


----------



## kingnivek (22. Jul 2011)

Ein wenig kenn ich schon trozdem welches Programm soll ich am besten benutzen zum JavaProgrammierung? 

Mein Betriebssystem Mac OS x 10.7 Lion


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Jul 2011)

Eclipse + eine 3D-Engine(JME,Java3D,...).
Ein wenig reicht nicht. Wieviel Erfahrung hast du? Aber um ehrlich zu sein: ich denke, du bist von einem (3D-)Spiel noch meilen weit entfernt.


----------

